# Adding Dependent parent in Visa Application 189



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi All,

I want to include my dependent father to my Visa application - 189

I was going through some posts in this forum, I came across the below link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-kids-including-applicants-please-join.html

Now, details related with my father and some additional details:-

1) Age: 73 years.

2) Marital status: Widowed.

3) Current living address: Rented house along with me. ( living since Feb 2013 before that at owned house in different state).

4) documents to show present address:-
i) Self declaration on stamp paper.
ii) Government Bank Passbook (as a joint account holder along with me).

5) My elder brother is in Australia having Visa 489. 

Please suggest if I include my father in my application for Visa 189, will he be considered as dependent to me or not. What are the other document I may be asked by CO to produce showing he is dependent on me considering Point 1, 2 and 5 mentioned above.

In case, there is any impact on my application if CO is not getting satisfied with the above mentioned documents so what could be the alternative way for my father to be along with us in Australia.

Thanks and Regards, 

Anu


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Alternate ways http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/614010-visa-parents.html#post5869458

Including your father as dependent http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-kids-including-applicants-please-join.html page 28


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

That is not evidence that shows he lives in your house. Self declaration means nothing, people lie. Pass book address doesnt prove he lives there. You need official dicuments addressed to him at your address including various bills. 

You also need to prove he has no incone and is financially dependent on you for his needs. 

If you do not have that you wont prove depend.


----------



## Bluee (May 9, 2012)

anuswamy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to include my dependent father to my Visa application - 189
> 
> ...


Anu,

Don't include parents in your visa.. All chances that your visa will be refused..
Same happened with my hubby when he included his mother as dependant..
Luckily, her visa only was refused and my husbands was approved.

There is a separate category of visas for parents. Please go through that option. Safe for you and him.

The main problem is once if U include him n if visa is refused, they can never ever travel to Australia.. Even on a tourist visa.Even that will be refused. We tried it.

Regards
Bluee


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Note that a _Contributory Parent_ visa currently costs around *43,600AUD*. _Bluee_, that might be an option for your mother-in-law. I'm curious, though: Generally, a refused visa should not bar a person from getting a tourist visa in the future. After all, the Australian public won't have to pay for medical expenses of a visitor. Did you have enough evidence that your mother-in-law has strong incentives to return to her home country after the visit? 

Back to the original question: Anu, if your dad is really dependent on you more than on any other person, lives with you and also needs your financial assistance, then by all means include him in the visa. You can send him to a health checkup before applying for the visa, just to check whether a situation like _Bluee_'s is likely.


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

espresso said:


> Back to the original question: Anu, if your dad is really dependent on you more than on any other person, lives with you and also needs your financial assistance, then by all means include him in the visa. You can send him to a health checkup before applying for the visa, just to check whether a situation like _Bluee_'s is likely.



Thanks G. Ninja, Shel, Bluee and Espresso for your responses.

I would like to know more on this.

As mentioned earlier, my elder brother is already in Australia and back in India I am the only one who is taking care of my father.

So, if I also get Visa and leave India then there will be no one to take care of my 73 year old father that is why we want him to get included in my Visa application and proceed further.

As we need to show my father is dependent on me I really don't know how can I prove this, apart from the two documents (Self declaration and Bank Passbook) mentioned in my previous post there are some medical bills for which I had made payments. will that be enough to show my financial assistance towards him.

Like Espresso mentioned, am planning to go for a pre-medical examination for my father, and suppose if the test results are clear then what are the chances that CO will get satisfied that my father is dependent on me.

If in case CO is not getting satisfied how good are the chances that CO will ask me to not include my father and proceed with my Visa application along with my wife only.

If this happens, then, apart from Parent Visa what are the other possible alternatives that will be available for me to have my father along with us in Australia.

I have to get clear with all this doubts (and may be more will come ) so that by any chance I don't want my father to be left behind and at the same time don't want to have any bottleneck in smooth processing of my visa application.

Waiting for your valuable reply on this.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Find any leters addressed to your father showing your address. Anything will do but a couple from checkable (official) sources, insurance, pension, driving documents, bank statements etc. 

There are no other options. A tourist visa will only alliw 3 month vusits and will have a no further stay condition. If he is granted at all given he is a high risk applicant.


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Find any leters addressed to your father showing your address. Anything will do but a couple from checkable (official) sources, insurance, pension, driving documents, bank statements etc.


Hi Shel,

We have a Two wheeler Registration from our State Transport Department and the Insurance documents of that same two wheeler stating my Father's name and Our current residence address.

Will this work?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No! You need evidence that shows he lives there, car registration just shows he registered his vehicle there!


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Bluee said:


> Anu,
> 
> Don't include parents in your visa.. All chances that your visa will be refused..
> Same happened with my hubby when he included his mother as dependant..
> ...


Bluee, Can you quote the reason why tourist visa was rejected for your MIL. Was the rejection really linked to the initial refusal of dependent visa?


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> No! You need evidence that shows he lives there, car registration just shows he registered his vehicle there!


So the envelop in which that Registration document was dispatched to our home address having my father's name from the Regional Transport Office of our State Transport Department will solve our purpose?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes but that is one envelope. You need lots covering at least 12 months.


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

Can anyone suggest what needs to be done in this case?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not much you can do if you do not have the evidence.


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

Is pension considered as income?


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

..............................yes- what would you call it ..................................


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

Someone said pension letters as address proof... That's what confused me...


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

I have another question, as am going to include my dependent father in my application the fees is coming like mention below:-

1) Primary applicant - AUD 3520
2) Two additional applicants - AUD 3520 (AUD 1760 + AUD 1760)

My question is if in case CO is not satisfied with documents submitted showing my father as dependent and asks me to remove my father's name from the application in this case will the amount of AUD 1760 will be refunded to me or not?


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

No all DIPB fees are non-refundable.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Seniors pls correct if i am wrong


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No refunds at all.


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> No refunds at all.


In this case will the CO allow my application to proceed after removing my father's name or not?

Or this will be a complete rejection for all the applicants in the application?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry for jumping in.... Well, I am in a similar situation like yours, so would like to know how you proceeded with your case and what was the outcome. Looking at the time frame you should have an outcome by now.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

My sister is primary applicant for 190 visa (VIC) and her husband is the dependent applicant. She wants to include her husband's father who is dependent on her husband (proof can be provided). 

Can she do that? Quick help will be much appreciated.

Also when filing EOI shall we include him or maybe add later to the application?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

No, she can not.
Rules have changed 1 or 2 years back, now its impossible


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

TOPGUN said:


> My sister is primary applicant for 190 visa (VIC) and her husband is the dependent applicant. She wants to include her husband's father who is dependent on her husband (proof can be provided).
> 
> Can she do that? Quick help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Also when filing EOI shall we include him or maybe add later to the application?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Ola.V said:


> No, she can not.
> Rules have changed 1 or 2 years back, now its impossible


Thanks Ola.V for quick reply. let me know if you can provide any link from Australia Immigration site. I tried searching but no luck.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

TOPGUN said:


> Thanks Ola.V for quick reply. let me know if you can provide any link from Australia Immigration site. I tried searching but no luck.


It was possible until couple of years ago however the rules have now been changed and only spouse and children can be added as dependents. 
Sorry can't provide the link but you will find if you could check the website.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Topgun, just follow link provided by Kaju, there is a lot of information about your situation.


----------

